# Funny Tortoise Pictures



## SFCMARK (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to have funny pics posted of your Tortoises! This is THOR, my 17 year old Male Sulcata after eating some pumpkin! Anyone else have any funny pics?


----------



## Candy (Jan 15, 2009)

He is funny. He sure must love pumpkin. I have a Cherryhead Tortoise and they don't get very big from what I'm hearing. Since your tortoise is 17 years old how big is he it's hard for me to tell? Do you know how much he weighs? Candy


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 15, 2009)

Candy said:


> He is funny. He sure must love pumpkin. I have a Cherryhead Tortoise and they don't get very big from what I'm hearing. Since your tortoise is 17 years old how big is he it's hard for me to tell? Do you know how much he weighs? Candy



THOR was rescue, and was very neglected for years before I got him. Even though he does not have any shell defects, he was VERY underweight when I got him. He is about 20 inches long and weighed just 29 pounds when I got him. That was 3 years ago, and he is now up to just under 60 pounds. Still a little short of where he should be for this size and age.


----------



## Candy (Jan 15, 2009)

Well he's lucky you found him then. He's a cutie. Thanks for the information. We were looking at a sulcata but got scared off by the size that they get but I see on this site a lot of people who have them and are quite happy with them. Candy


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 15, 2009)

I had no idea how much fun it was going to be having a Sulcata....now I have 8!!! They each have their own personality, they respond to their names, they love affection/attention. I just have to laugh every day when I go to their enclosure and say "Hey guys! Dinner time!"......you should see them com running to me! It is just the greatest thing to see. I do presentations at schools, and they love going with me. THOR has become quite the celebrity here in SE Michigan. BUT, like I stress in my presentations....you need a lot of space for them. It is just not fair to the Tortoise if you do not have a big enough area for him to run around in. PLUS, they eat a LOT!!!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Jan 15, 2009)

I AM NEW HERE BUT I HAVE SOME GREAT PICTURES OF MY SULCATA AND RUSSIANS.AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THEM I WILL.THAT IS A GREAT SHOT OF YOUR SULCATA!MINE ALSO LIKES HIS PUMPKIN, RIND AND ALL


----------



## Kristina (Jan 15, 2009)

I think this one is kind of funny, for two reasons. One, I don't often see pics from this perspective, and it is amazing how different it is. I had a heck of a time taking these because they kept running closer to the camera. Kind of gives you an insight into their world. Second, the grass hanging out of Ella's mouth... Such a piglet...


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 16, 2009)

This is SARGE, another rescue of mine. He is about 7 years old. He always has a piece of hay sticking out of his mounth. We call him "Country Sarge"






This is another one of THOR. Last Halloween, the local pet store had a Pet Costume Contest. THOR dressed up like a Black Widow Spider! He won first place It was very cool....people at the store were calling friends to come to the store to see THOR! he definitely was the hit of the day!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 16, 2009)

You certainly have a lot of Sulcatas for living in MI... I just plain don't have the room for that many! My two are enough 

I wish all this dang snow would go away, far, far away.... It has been below zero up here for the last three days.

Kristina


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 16, 2009)

kyryah said:


> You certainly have a lot of Sulcatas for living in MI... I just plain don't have the room for that many! My two are enough
> 
> I wish all this dang snow would go away, far, far away.... It has been below zero up here for the last three days.
> 
> Kristina




Where in Michigan are you? I am in Northville.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 16, 2009)

I am in Cadillac, I think Jeff is in Northville, too. 

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Jan 16, 2009)

First I have to tell you that Hermy has an obsesion with cactus pear, he just loves it. This is Hermy after eating some, he was all dirty I had to give him a bath .


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 16, 2009)

Isa said:


> First I have to tell you that Hermy has an obsesion with cactus pear, he just loves it. This is Hermy after eating some, he was all dirty I had to give him a bath .





My Sulcatas LOVE Cactus Pears also. BUT, as with your picture, it always looks like a horror movie when they get done eating. Blood red everywhere!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 16, 2009)

My Alpha female after eating her cat food -






One of my males climbing the 'fence' [ used to protect the Rose of Sharon ] to get a bloom -






And while putting together a 'fence' for a new transplanted Rose of Sharon.. one of the females pulled down one of the branches with her right paw and was going after those tender leaves and buds!






NERD


----------



## old4x4 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sherman the Marginated (8 mo old at the time) cuddling up to his "roommate"


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 16, 2009)

kyryah said:


> I am in Cadillac, I think Jeff is in Northville, too.
> 
> Kristina




Yes, I know Jeff....he is a friend of mine!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 16, 2009)

SFCMARK said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Cadillac, I think Jeff is in Northville, too.
> ...



Cool, he seems like a great guy. him and I have been chit-chatting back and forth since I joined the forum 

Kristina


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is another one just from tonight. This is Sonny, my male Yellow Foot. He was buried under the hay and stuck his head out when I called his name and said it was "Dinner time"!


----------



## jpeck425 (Jan 17, 2009)

During the summer, Edgar decided he was old enough to start earning his own spending money. Our "Little Man" started his own landscaping company and is becoming quite the little entrepenuer, lol!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! That one is too funny!

Kristina


----------



## SFCMARK (Jan 17, 2009)

I have asthma, so I can not cut my own grass. I had to hire a lawn cutting service. BUT, I was able to reduce that fee by not having the back yard cut. MY Sulcatas took care of the back yard! Seriously, the back yard did not need to be cut all summer!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 17, 2009)

You would think these guys would sleep in the half logs or the different caves, but NO, they have to act like they don't have a decent place to sleep...the goof balls!!!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL, it's like the whole "if I can't see them, they can't see me!"

Kristina


----------



## terryo (Jan 18, 2009)

OK...here's Izzy going after a worm. 





Oh ...I see the post said funny tortoise pictures...Here's Pio...I don't know how funny it is, but this was fruit day when he didn't like the fruit and wouldn't come out to eat.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 18, 2009)

his favorite basking pose





Wheatgrass fangs





Deciding whether to get out of bed or not





One of the only times I've seen him sleeping as he usually digs a tunnel





Video: Trevor walking around the kitchen counter
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15i9dl5&s=5

Videos of Trevor eating
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ludtoh&s=5
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=27yaasi&s=5

I love the tortoise landscaping service pic!


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2009)

jpeck425 said:


> During the summer, Edgar decided he was old enough to start earning his own spending money. Our "Little Man" started his own landscaping company and is becoming quite the little entrepenuer, lol!



Oh my gosh I love that! That is very creative and he is adorable. Candy


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 19, 2009)

jpeck425 said:


> During the summer, Edgar decided he was old enough to start earning his own spending money. Our "Little Man" started his own landscaping company and is becoming quite the little entrepenuer, lol!



With today's uneasy economic climate, it is great to see a young, entrepreneur.

Very cute.


----------

